# tool rest post size on delta 46-460????



## allongo (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know the size of the toolrest post on the new delta 46-460, wondering if it's 5/8 so all my stuff will fit , Al


----------



## lapdog (Mar 19, 2010)

Al,

My 46-460 toolrest post measures .625 so your stuff should fit.

Linda


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 19, 2010)

5/8" from factory. I did the 1" mod on mine.

Got the rests from *http://Bestwoodtools.com* several years ago.

1" on the left and 5/8" on the right:







Chuckie


----------



## allongo (Mar 19, 2010)

*thanks, guys*

thanks guys.,,,Al


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 20, 2010)

Chuck key, please check your private messages.  Thanks.


----------

